# Wind, Wind, Wind. . .a coastal overnighter



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

We had been wanting to ride out over a couple of days to test out my wife's new rear panniers and wasn't exactly sure where to go, so with not a lot of planning we decided to ride from Santa Rosa, CA to Point Reyes Station. We had also planned on riding out to the lighthouse on Point Reyes but the wind was so horrible we were pretty much done by the time we got to the inn. A couple of our friends came along also and figured walking down into Point Reyes and exploring on foot would be funner than charging into more headwinds. I agreed with them.

Anyway, the following link is the route we took. Of course we missed the out and back to the lighthouse. 

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/81238

Anyway, we parked in the Santa Rosa city hall parking garage and rode down the Joe Rodota trail into the foggy morning. It started out nice, but the wind was sure to come up. The Joe Rodota trail takes you all the way into Sebastopol avoiding the major traffic on the roads. It wasn't bad if you don't mind dodging every MUT obstacle known to mankind.  Gangs of roving scary people were the worse though.




























Heading out of Sebastopol on Bloomfield Road had us finding the wind. It was howling and of course right in our face. I figured we would eventually swing around and get it on our backs, but it never happened until the last few miles of the day.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Find Valley Forge. Where's Washington?*

We headed straight west into the wind and into the town of Valley Forge to check out the store before heading toward the direction of Dillon Beach and Tomales. Up this point the ride had been fairly easy except for pushing into the wind, but we were about to hit some seriously steep, although thankfully short hills.





































As we rode up into the hills the fog could be seen roaring over the ridge lines. Made for great views.



















As we headed up into a cypress grove Mrs. Ridgetop began to complain about the weight in her pannier. I kind of laughed but kept going. She had less than 10 pounds in it, but what I didn't know was that the rack (designed for race bike frames) had slipped down onto her rear tire. It would be another hour of riding before I'd realize it. :blush2: I'm a horrible husband.  Once fixed she suddenly felt "lighter".


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Into Tomales Bay and Point Reyes*

We stopped in the town of Tomales for lunch and then headed out on Highway 1 to Tomales Bay. Fantastic lunch at the cafe in Tomales. Much better than expected. The bakery was closed .










Shrimp salad. Yummy.










Are Treks good bikes?




























I've always loved Tomales Bay and felt like an idiot afterward for not stopping for some BBQ oysters. Oh well, next time.



















I got the feeling people eating here made more money than me.



















My bike was a little more loaded down on purpose. Wanted to see how it would feel. Worked great.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Point Reyes Station and Beyond*

We continued on to Point Reyes Station. Riding was great except for a car full of ganster wannabes who threw a flaming cigarette at me. That was fun. 



















We stayed at the Point Reyes Country Inn & Stables B&B. The rooms were great. It was very quiet. Breakfast was pretty lousy. Oh well, at least the sleep was good .



















After checking in and cleaning up we went into Point Reyes Station to hit the town. It was actually very busy for a Monday night.



















Breakfast had been such a disappointment that we decided to hit the Bovine Bakery in town. I couldn't make up my mind so I got several items to eat throughout the day and threw them in my front bag! 










We headed south out of town on Highway 1 before turning east in the town of Olema. Of course more wind! But at least the sun was out.




























Weird art stuff at the cheese factory on Point Reyes Petaluma Road.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Back to the Car*

It was then up Hicks Valley and Chileno Valley back to the car. The wind switched to the north and was howling. Slow going but lots to look at. My legs were burning at times.



















Why don't I have a triple??



















Looking back toward Santa Rosa.





































Well, the wife says it is time for bed, so I'll have to quit boring you with all my pics. Suffice to say it was a fun ride and it was nice breaking in some new panniers and bags, but sure could have done without the wind.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

Great report and pics! This is the reason the Commuting forum is my favorite. Keep'em coming.


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

Kudos!

Thanks.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Good stuff, as usual.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winner!


----------



## quattrotom (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice roads.
Is that grass clump in your trailer hitch an 'accessory' ?


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice report Ridgetop...have not tried any of the central coastal rides yet...don't know what the coast was like, but it was ridiculously windy in the north part of the central valley on Friday/Saturday...I'll be looking for you at DR again this yr.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

That's funny you noticed the grass lump. I was fishing in Bodega the a couple days before and backed off the road into a muddy grassy place. Splat!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Pesto roast pork and apple pie with whip cream. Yum!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> Suffice to say it was a fun ride and it was nice breaking in some new panniers and bags, but sure could have done without the wind.


I'll take hills over wind any day. But, that looks like a great ride. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks for the pictures. we're up in santa rosa this coming weekend....with bikes!


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

that looks awesome ridge. although i can't figure out how you ate a shrimp salad sandwich then kept riding and didn't puke all over that pretty orange kona.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice report and photos as usual


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

There is nothing worse that fighting up a hill and then having so much headwind that you have to peddle down the other side. That pic of the rocks and fog is killer.


----------



## zuk88 (Jan 11, 2006)

Great pics!! I grew up in this area and just love the roads here. Not to take anything away from your wonderful ride report but the town in the first photos is Valley Ford and it still looks the same as it did 25 years ago.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

prob the 2nd most photographed booty on rbr...


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

She won't let me ride in front when I've got my camera. Something about my wanting to stop and look at stuff too often .


----------

